
Google employees ‘refuse to be complicit’ in border agency cloud contract - gorbypark
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/14/20805432/google-employees-petition-protest-customs-border-cloud-computing-contract
======
grandridge
but totally complicit in surveillance tech for china. virtue signaling
assholes

